# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Urea 46% y Otros

## HYH TRADING

HYH Trading Co. cuenta con una red de contactos exportadores de Urea 46% a precios competitivos.
Si está interesado prof avor pongase en contacto con nosotros.
Cantidades mínimas 12,500TM.Temas similares: ¡¡¡ precio de la urea en el extranjero !!! Busco proveedores de frejol castilla u otros para exportacion Comercio de Frutas Peru - Canada. Procedimientos, condiciones y otros. Cajas para espárragos y otros Plantas Procesadoras de sacha inchi y otros

----------


## brandevich

hola me intereza el precio por t.m cual es? y de donde essu prosedencia

----------


## HYH TRADING

Hola.  Mira el precio de la Urea va a depender de la cantidad de compra.  Puedo darte un precio referencial para lo que necesitas pero no es el precio final.  Para un SPOT de 12,500 TM CIF ASWP US$ 250 - 260 / TM.  Este precio podría ser menos si te lo negociamos con el proveedor con documentos formales (LOI/ICPO +BCL).  
Con esos documentos nosotros contactamos a como mínimo tres fabricantes para que obtengas el mejor precio actual del mercado.
Si te animas, contactanos a : hhuertas @ hyhimport com 
Saludos

----------


## HYH TRADING

Me olvide:  La procedencia es de Rusi o Ukrania.

----------


## polchy

saludos srs HYH Trading Co. tendran algun numero para cotizar precios y estar en contacto.

----------

